# Projekt 2015 und viele Fragen



## Kamikaze (2. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich mich als Neuling mit meiner Pfütze hier vorgestellt habe und für das kommende Jahr plane diese Pfütze zu erweitern, würde ich hier gerne mein Vorhaben, Gedanken, Ansätze etc. hier zum Besten geben wollen.

Zu meinen Überlegungen, oder das was ich umsetzen möchte, gehört ein Naturteich - von meinem Verständnis her ein Teich der natürlich aussieht, also auch mit Pflanzen, aber mit Koibesatz. Dabei sollte ein gewisser asiatischer Einfluss sichtbar sein. Kann ich schwer beschreiben, aber wer meinen Fertigteich kennt, der kann ggf. ahnen in welche Richtung es gehen sollte. Ich finde die Verbindung Holz, zb. Teak mit Steinen und einzelnen Gräsern im Umfeld des Teiches sehr schön. Im Teich sollte es mehrere Zonen geben, wo Pflanzen wachsen können, somit nicht unbedingt der typische Koiteich, wenn es den gibt?

Genau wie jemand anderes hier in dem Bereich "Koi und Koiteich", lege ich nicht primär Wert auf bestimmte Zuchtlinien aus Japan. Denke, dass es hier ähnlich ist, wie bei den Rassehunden, das aufgrund des mit den Tieren Geldverdienens auch Probleme auftauchen können. Ich möchte hierzu keine Grundsatzdiskussion, das ist meine Meinung und ich möchte auch Tieren, die nicht etliche hunderte oder tausende von Euros kosten, ein schönes Zuhause in Form eines Teiches bieten.
Hierbei ist mir klar das Koi nicht unbedingt Pflanzen im Teich brauchen, bzw. die Pflanzen schlechte Zukunftsaussichten haben, wenn man sie nicht gesondert schützt.

Wie ich bei meiner Vorstellung geschrieben habe, bin ich noch unschlüssig, was die Größe des Teiches betrifft. Platz für 30qbm wären vorhanden, jedoch schrecken mich die zu verwendende Teichtechnik, Kosten und Arbeitseinsatz ein wenig ab. Hier mal kurz so ein paar Angaben aus dem Teichhandel, ohne Angaben von Namen. Filter wären von der Firma FIAP oder Genisis empfohlen worden. Als Filter sollten einmal mechanische und biologische Filter gewählt werden. Bei Fiap ist man bei der gedachten Teichgröße von 30qbm schnell bei ca 7k Euro, aber auch Genisis ist mit den Filtern nicht günstiger. Dann sollte ich noch darauf achten, dass ich aus Kostengründen einen sog. Schwerkraftfilter verwende und bei der Einrichtung des Teichs darauf achte, dass ich für einen Ablauf am Teichboden sorge, dieser wäre den anderen Systemen überlegen. Ferner wären bei Koiteichen Formen, wie oval, rund oder nierenförmig aufgrund der besseren Strömung zu bevorzugen.
Tiefen von mehr als 2 Meter wären am Besten. Jedoch muss hierfür extra bei der Stadt angefragt werden. Ich wollte eigentlich nicht über 1,40cm Tiefe hinaus gehen, realisierbar?!

Auch plane ich nicht, oder noch nicht, den Teich im Winter zu beheizen. Das sollte man aber lt. Händler tun, denn unter 15 Grad Celsius sollen die Koi kein funktionierendes Abwehrsystem haben?

Klar habe ich all die Themen bei einem kleineren Teich auch, aber eben in einem für mich überschaubaren Bereich, das gilt natürlich für die Fix- und variablen Kosten, als auch für die Zeit die ich einplanen muss, um dieses Vorhaben umzusetzen.
Momentan ist mit meiner "Pfütze" alles im Grünen Bereich und auch dieses, so dachte ich kleine Vorhaben, hatte schnell das gesetzte Budget überschritten, daher versuche ich diesmal, bei einem größeren Projekt nicht blauäugig Vorzugehen.

So, was könnte meine Fragen sein?
- Packe ich das Thema falsch an?
- Da Selbstbau für den Filter nicht in Frage kommt (bin da nicht der technisch Begabteste) und ich Probleme wie z.B. passt der Filter zur Pumpe, welche UVC für mein selbstgestricktes System etc. und den damit evtl. verbundenen Wasserqualitätsproblemen, halte ich bisher Komplettsysteme für mich am Geeignetsten. Daher die Frage nach Alternativen zu Fiap und Genisis, oder Oase.
- Wenn ich ein Schwerkraftfilter nutzen würde wollen, was muss ich bzgl. Einbau beachten.
- Der Filter sollte einfach zu reinigen sein und mit einer entsprechenden Pumpe für den Teich auch keine zu hohen Kosten verursachen. Geräte mit besonders enegiesparender Technik würde ich bevorzugen.
- Kann man so ein Projekt überhaupt alleine stemmen (nachbarschaftliche Hilfe ist garantiert), oder gibt es hierzu Fachlektüre die man mir hier empfehlen kann?

Um nochmals auf die reinen Zahlen einzugehen. Bei einem Teich von ca. 30qbm komme ich ungefähr mit Folie, Teichfilter (mechanisch und biologisch), Skimmer, Rohre und sonstiges technisches Zubehör auf ca. 8,5k Euro.
Bei einem kleineren System (ca. 12qbm), wenn ich mich in Richtung Oase bewege auf ca. 2,5k Euro. Alles Beide natürlich ohne Kosten für Aushub, Pflanzen, Steine etc.

Jetzt ist mir klar, dass empfohlen wird Kois erst in einer Teichgröße jenseits von 10qbm. einzusetzen, da wohl hier die Wasserwerte stabiler sein sollen. Diesen "Grenzwert" würde ich mit meiner kleineren Alternative wohl erreichen, aber ist hier eine Koihaltung realistisch machbar?
Meinen kleineren Teich wollte ich in das größere System integrieren und mein erster Ansatz war diesen als natürlichen Filter zu nutzen. Diesen "Zahn" hat man mir beim Teichexperten schnell gezogen und gemeint, dass dieser nur über einen zweiten Kreislauf zu integrieren wäre. Hat hier jemand soetwas umgesetzt und wie könnte das aussehen? - Wollte nicht unbedingt den Fertigteich als "stand alone" Version in meinem Garten haben und suche nach Optionen diesen in meinem zukünftigen Bauvorhaben zu integrieren.

Zur Frage, warum Koi, kann ich nur sagen, dass mir die Fische gefallen und ich der Meinung bin, dass diese auch in meinem zukünftigen Teich, egal wie er dann aussehen wird, ein schöne Zuhause finden können.

Ich habe jetzt mal bewusst die Typbezeichnungen der technischen Anlagen rausgelassen, da ich erstmal zuverlässige Technik, guten Kundenservice und dies zum guten Preis Leistungsverhältnis suche. Die Angaben der Hersteller, die verschiedenen Ansätze zur Filterung etc. machen mich ganz wuschig und sorgen dafür, dass ich ein wenig genervt bin, bevor es überhaupt los geht.

Das war bei dem kleinen Teich anders, da überschaubar.

Wer kann, bzw. möchte mir hier helfen den richtigen Einstieg zu finden, egal ob mit eigenen Erfahrungen, Ratschlägen zu Büchern, oder einer Übersicht zur geordneten Herangehensweise?
Aktuell bin ich ein wenig ratlos und vielleicht auch überfordert?!

Grüße

Kamikaze


----------



## Zacky (2. Okt. 2014)

Hallo.

Die Einstellung, sich ausreichend vorzubereiten ist klasse, aber ich hoffe doch nicht, dass Dich die vielen Beiträge die folgen könnten dann eher von deinem Vorhaben abhalten. 

Geholfen wird immer und es werden auch viele verschiedene Meinungen und Ansichten auftauchen. Was aber zweifelsfrei und unbestritten ist, dass viele User nach dem ersten Teich noch ein oder gar zwei Mal ihren Teich vergrößern.

Die Grundsatzfrage zur Besatzdichte taucht immer wieder auf, vor allem in Bezug auf Koi-Haltung. Je größer der Teich, desto besser für das Teichklima und für die Besatzfische. Koi können in wenigen Jahren auf eine beachtliche Größe von ca. 75 cm anwachsen. Diese Größe sagt ja schon eindeutig aus, dass diese Fische Platz brauchen.

12 qbm Teichvolumen ist nach meiner Überzeugung für max. *3* ausgewachsene Koi ausreichend. Aber davon bitte jetzt nicht in die Irre führen lassen, wenn man sagt, sie sind ja noch so klein. Zum Anfang ja und in 2-3 Jahren könnten sie aber schon bei 50 cm Körperlänge sein. Wenn es dann 10 kleine Koi zu Anfang waren, sind es jetzt 10 große Koi. Wohin damit und will man sich überhaupt davon trennen? Es ist teils ungemein schwierig große Koi in größere Teiche abzugeben, da auch diese häufig schon voll und überbesetzt sind. Auch das Risiko des Einschleppen von Bakterien oder Krankheiten aus einem anderen Teich ist stets gegeben. Damit will ich sagen, dass es echt schwierig werden kann.

Im Grunde komme ich also zur Tendenz, lieber gleich größer und mit guter Technik (gute Technik muss nicht immer so teuer sein!) bauen. Das Volumen auf ein moderates Maß bringen und die Besatzdichte von Anfang an, an das bestehende System & Volumen anpassen.

Es ist auch häufig so, dass größere Teich einfach ein stabileres Teichklima bzw. ein eigenes kleines gut funktionierendes Biosystem aufbauen, was die Wartung leichter und einfacher macht.

Schwerkraftfilteranlagen haben den Vorteil, wie der Name schon sagt, dass das Wasser über eigene Schwerkraft in den Filter laufen kann. Dies spart schon ungemein Energie, da ich nicht viel Wasser mit einer Pumpe vom Teichgrund nach oben über Wasserlinie fördern muss. Eine gut konzipierte Schwerkraftfilteranlage sollte mit dem Auslauf auf Wasserlinie bzw. nur knapp darüber liegen. Die Pumpen für Schwerkraftfilter sind sehr energiesparend und bewegen viel Volumen, aber nicht gerne auf Höhe. Von daher ist dieses System auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.

Das Problem Filteranlage wird Dich evtl. mehr beschäftigen, wenn Du nicht wirklich etwas alleine bauen kannst. Es gibt hier sehr viele einfache Filteraufbauten, aus Regentonnen, IBC's oder halt gemauert. Es gibt im Fachhandel auch Gesamtkonzepte, die dann aber wie Du schon gemerkt hast, teuer ins Geld gehen können. Dafür sind sie aber auf dem Stand der Dinge.

Im Winter heizen ist nicht zwingend notwendig - wer kann und will, der sollte auch - aber es ist kein Muss.

Auch einen 30-50 qbm Teich selbst zu bauen, ist möglich und gar nicht so schlecht. Es macht Spaß, es bringt die Erfahrung mit sich und man weiß am Ende, wo es im Teich ggf. klemmt, wenn mal etwas nicht so läuft wie es gewünscht war.

Ob rund, oval oder wie auch immer...eigentlich fast egal...wenn man versucht auf eine optimale Strömung im Teich zu achten, geht dies eh' nur mittels Technik. Hierzu bedarf es an den richtigen Stellen ein paar Einströmdüsen. Wozu die Strömung im Teich? ...um das eigentliche Ablaufsystem im Teich - also Schwerkraft über Bodenabläufe - zu unterstützen, damit der Schmutz zu den Abläufen getragen wird.

soooo, das soll's erst einmal gewesen sein...die Anderen sollen ja auch noch was zu schreiben haben...


----------



## fiseloer (2. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Kamikaze,

Du schreibst "Platz für 30m³ wäre vorhanden" wie teilt sich das auf? Länge/Breite/Tiefe

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Kamikaze (3. Okt. 2014)

Hallo und Guten Morgen, 

danke für die ersten Antworten. Zunächst hatte ich an eine ovale Form gedacht, mit ein paar "Ausläufern" am Rand für die Bepflanzung, dazu stünde eine Fläche von 4,60x5,20 zur Verfügung, bei entsprechender Tiefe von 1,40 komme ich auf ca. 30qbm +- einige Liter. Genaues würde dann später mal die Wasseruhr verraten )

@"Zacky, gibt es zu dieser Strömungsgeschichte hier Erfahrungen. Wie sieht das in der Realität aus, Löcher in der Teichfolie?! Dann Pumpen für die Strömung?
Wenn das Wasser aus einem Ablauf im Teich, in meinem Beispiel 1,40 Meter einen Schwerkraftfilter nutzen würde wollen, dann müsste der doch noch tiefer liegen, oder?!
Andernfalls benötige ich Pumpen und dann muss das wasser ja auch wieder in den Teich. Vermute mal, dass es ohne Pumpen für den Filter nicht geht, aber welche Stärke wäre dann die Richtige?!

Hey habe aktuell eine __ Ringelnatter im Garten, gestern Abend gesichtet -ca. 90cm und hatte gegoogelt, soll für Fische eher nicht so toll sein. Wohl aber für den Garten sprechenWohin könnte ich sie ausbürgern, wenn ich sie mal wieder sehe?!

Grüsse Kamikaze


----------



## Zacky (3. Okt. 2014)

Kamikaze schrieb:


> ...gibt es zu dieser Strömungsgeschichte hier Erfahrungen. Wie sieht das in der Realität aus, Löcher in der Teichfolie?! Dann Pumpen für die Strömung?
> Wenn das Wasser aus einem Ablauf im Teich, in meinem Beispiel 1,40 Meter einen Schwerkraftfilter nutzen würde wollen, dann müsste der doch noch tiefer liegen, oder?!
> Andernfalls benötige ich Pumpen und dann muss das wasser ja auch wieder in den Teich. Vermute mal, dass es ohne Pumpen für den Filter nicht geht, aber welche Stärke wäre dann die Richtige?!



Löcher in der Folie sind nur dann notwendig, wenn Du die Leitungen nicht sichtbar verbauen willst. Die Leitungen für Strömungspunkte kann man auch über der Folie einbauen - nur wie sieht das dann aus!? Je nach Größe und Anzahl der Einströmpunkte, werden die bereits am Ende des Filter eingebaut. Wenn Du am Ende der Filteranlage die Pumpe einsetzt, kannst Du das Wasser über ein entsprechendes Rohr mit mehreren Abgängen an die Einströmpunkte verteilen. Es braucht also nicht jeder Einströmpunkt eine eigene Pumpe. Die Anzahl macht es aus, was nachher in der zu wählenden Pumpe resultiert.

Ein Schwerkraftfilter ist mind. auf gleicher Teichniveauhöhe bzw. Wasserlinie zu bauen, aber er muss nicht tiefer sein. Die Zuläufe liegen unter Wasserlinie und die Ausläufe ebenfalls.

Zur Strömungsgeschichte an sich, hat sich ein User aus dem Forum mal Gedanken gemacht und ein kleines Video gedreht, was es richtig gut veranschaulicht. Muss ich mich auf die Suche machen oder es findet bzw. weiß noch jemand anderes ad-hoc, wer es war und wo es ist. Ich glaube ja fast, es war von Wener @wp-3d .

Ohne Pumpen läuft gar kein System. Ob diese am Ende stehen oder hinter dem Vorfilter, brauchen wirst Du auf jeden Fall eine Pumpe und diese ist in Abhängigkeit deines Volumenwunsches anzupassen.


----------



## Kamikaze (5. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

momentan bist Du anscheinend der Einzige, der mein Projekt interessant findet, bzw. hierzu etwas sagen kann.(eine Ausnahme).
Aktuell lasse ich mir mal einen KV machen was den Aushub und die benötigten Materialien betrifft. Werde dann wohl betonieren und in dem dann entstandenen Rahmen die Folie legen. Natürlich sollten die Rohre nicht sichtbar verlegt werden. Mit dem Schwerkraftfilter ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Wenn ich, soweit ich es verstanden habe, einen Ablauf am Boden mache und dieser bei ca. 140cm liegen würde, dann muss doch von dort aus das Wasser irgendwie in den Filter gelangen, oder?!
Ein Schwerkraftfilter würde doch nur dann funktionieren wenn das Wasser in den Filter gedrückt wird. Liegt der aber über den Ablauf wird das dann doch nicht funktionieren, oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler.
Bzgl. Strömung. Muss man die haben?! Habe hier in noch keinem Bauvorhaben etwas zur Strömung gelesen, oder ist das so trivial, dass man es garnicht erwähnen muss?

Achso, hätte ich beinahe vergessen, wie könnte ich mein 500 Liter Teich integrieren, oder ist das nicht möglich?

Grüße
Kamikaze


----------



## troll20 (5. Okt. 2014)

Evtl. hilft dir das zum verstehen weiter:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwerkraft-filtersystem.41212/
Im übrigen ist den Worten von Zacky / Rico nichts hinzuzufügen,  warum also deinen Thread sinnlos voll spammen.
LG René


----------



## Kamikaze (5. Okt. 2014)

Hallo René, danke für den Link, Voll spamen soll hier keiner, nur habe ich m.M. noch nichts in Händen, womit ich noch genauer planen kann. Ist halt alles ein wenig "nebulös" für mich 
Lt. der Skizze sind die Rohre ja auf einer Ebene. Lt. meiner Vorstellung wäre aber bei einem Ablaufsystem der Ablauf unter dem Filter, es sei denn ich würde den Filter noch ein Stück tiefer bei ca. 160cm legen, korrekt?! - Oder würde dass System auch so funktionieren.
Weshalb wäre ein Schwerkraftfilter teurer?
Grüße

Kamikaze


----------



## troll20 (5. Okt. 2014)

Ein Schwerkraftfilter arbeitet mit dem Sytem der komunizierenden Röhre. Das heist egal wie tief der Boden von beiden Gefäßen ist, sind mit einer Leitung verbunden so das sich der Wasserspiegel an der Oberfläche auf das gleiche Niveau einstellt. __ Senke ich also in den einen Becken (Filter) den  Wasserstand so senkt er sich auch im zweiten Becken (Teich). Da aber das Wasser ins zweite Becken aus dem Filter gepumpt wird, gleicht sich das damit wieder aus 
Teuer ist in meinen Augen überholt da die Mehrkosten für den Aushub und den Filterkeller an sich durch die Stromkosten locker w8er eingespielt werden.
Und wie sieht ein echt Japanischer Garten aus in dem mitten im Blickfeld ein Ungetüm von Filter steht 
LG René


----------



## Kamikaze (5. Okt. 2014)

Hallo René,

um es mal plastischer zur machen. Ich führe also ein Rohr unterhalb der zu betonierenden Fläche, heraus mit einer Art "langezogenem U" wieder hoch zum Eingang des Filters, z.B. mechanischer Vorfilter. Dann auf gleicher Ebene im Filterkeller zum bioligischen Filter, wonach in die Pumpe installiere. Wo kommt danm meine UVC Röhre ins System. Fertigfilter haben ja die UVC Röhre vor dem Filter geschaltet. Irgendwo gelesen habe ich, dass nach dem Filter besser sein soll?!

Von dort aus sollten dann wieder über Rohre, über eine Art Verteilersystem an die Ausströmer das Wasser in den Teich laufen. Ein weiterer Anschluss für Bachlauf o.ä. wäre auch noch nett.
Welcher Rohrdurchmesser, welche Filtergröße, welche Pumpe - Fragen über Fragen

Grüße
Kamikaze


----------



## Zacky (5. Okt. 2014)

Hi.

Wenn Du keine Strömung im Teich realisierst, ist evtl. nur etwas mehr eigenhändiger Reinungsaufwand nötig. Die Strömung soll ein wenig dabei helfen, dass der Schmutz zur Mitte des Teiches getrieben wird. (Prinzip eines Vortex) Aber um eine optimale Strömung zu erreichen, ist eine runde oder ovale Form halt "strömungsgünstiger". Wenn deine Beckenform eher geradlinig wird, bietet es sich halt an, an den neuralgischen Punkten, wo die Strömung nicht hingelangt mittels Einströmdüsen zu unterstützen.

Deinen kleinen Teich zu integrieren geht dann, wenn Du ihn mit anschließen kannst. In die Wand enstprechende Löcher gebohrt und alles miteinander verbunden. Dann geht das auch, nur müsste dieser m.M.n. mit einer Pumpe zusätzlich betrieben werden, damit ein stetiger Wasseraustausch stattfindet.


----------



## Zacky (5. Okt. 2014)

Kamikaze schrieb:


> über Rohre, über eine Art Verteilersystem an die Ausströmer



Hier könntest Du in eine der vielen Leitungen deine Durchlauf-UVC integrieren oder ggf. eine Tauch-UVC in die Pumpenkammer oder halt schon im Vorfilter einhängen. Ob vorne oder hinten, da scheiden sich die Geister...


----------



## Zacky (5. Okt. 2014)

Kamikaze schrieb:


> Welcher Rohrdurchmesser, welche Filtergröße, welche Pumpe - Fragen über Fragen



Im Rücklauf, sollten es mind. DN 63 evtl. gar DN 75 sein, wenn es eine rein gepumpte Version wird. Die Leitungen zum Filter alle in DN 110. Pumpenleistung - m.M.n. mind. 1/2 Teichvolumen / Stunde als Fördervolumen, aber auch hier hängt es noch ein wenig daran, wie dein Teich am Ende wirklich aufgebaut ist. Wieviel Bodenabläufe, wieviele Skimmer oder sonstigen Leitungen in den Filter.


----------



## Kamikaze (5. Okt. 2014)

Wow, danke Zacky. Wieder etwas mehr verstanden. Und leider wieder Fragen aufgeworfen. 
Wie erkenne ich die neuralgischen Punkte?! Denn nach dem Bau des Teiches kann ich ja keine Löcher mehr bohren, sollte die ja vorher planen, korrekt?
Also benötige ich eine Pumpe mit mind. 15k Liter/ Stunde. 
Habe ich nicht bei den vielen Verteilern nach dem Filter einen Druckverlust zu beachten? Und wie schaut es aus bei meinem gedachten System mit Bodenablauf, wo wäre dann der Skimmer anzuschließen, denn der benötigt ja eine Pumpe?! Oder kann mit der Pumpe die hinter dem Filter gesetzt ist, auch Wasser über den Skimmer transportiert werden und dieses Wasser zu dem mechanischen Vorfilter transportiert werden?! 
Alles sehr abstrakt für mich...
Sorry, hoffe das Fragen nervt nicht.

Grüße

Kamikaze


----------



## troll20 (5. Okt. 2014)

um es mal plastischer zur machen. Ich führe also ein Rohr unterhalb der zu betonierenden Fläche, heraus mit einer Art "langezogenem U" wieder hoch zum Eingang des Filters, z.B. mechanischer Vorfilter. 

ja so kannst du dir das vorstellen 


Dann auf gleicher Ebene im Filterkeller zum bioligischen Filter



, wonach in die Pumpe installiere.



 Wo kommt danm meine UVC Röhre ins System. Fertigfilter haben ja die UVC Röhre vor dem Filter geschaltet. Irgendwo gelesen habe ich, dass nach dem Filter besser sein soll?!

Wie Rico schon geschrieben hat, vor nach oder ohne wie bei mir ist Ansichtssache. Ich würde, wenn UVC dann mit einer Tauch UVC arbeiten, die beeinträchtigt nicht den Floh.

Von dort aus sollten dann wieder über Rohre, über eine Art Verteilersystem an die Ausströmer das Wasser in den Teich laufen. Ein weiterer Anschluss für Bachlauf o.ä. wäre auch noch nett.

Den Bachlauf evtl. auch mit Einbindung des bestehenden Minis würde ich mit einer separaten Pumpen betreiben.

Welcher Rohrdurchmesser, welche Filtergröße, welche Pumpe - Fragen über Fragen

Rohrdurchmesser vom Teich zum Filter würde ich auch in 110 wählen, minimum einmal Skimmer und einmal Bodenablauf in 110. zwischen Vorfilter und Biofilter je nach dem was für einen Vorfilter du wählst sogar dreimal 110.
Bei den Rückläufen wird es schwieriger, da kommt es drauf an was für Pumpen du nutzen willst. Rohrpumpen, LH oder was auch immer.
Um weitere infos geben zu können, mußt du dir erstmal klar werden, wie groß der Teich nun werden soll, Davon hängen die zuläufe zum Filter ab, weiterhin bestimmt das die größe vom Vorfilter. Den was nützt es wenn du 50.000 Liter Teich hast, einen Vorfilter wo nur max. 10.000 durchgehen und am Ende willst du mit 50.000 Liter Pumpen.

LG René


----------



## troll20 (5. Okt. 2014)

Nur mal kurz als Frage, hast du dich schonmal durch das Basiswissen/ Einsteiger Fragen durch gearbeitet?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/einsteiger-fragen.64/


----------



## Zacky (5. Okt. 2014)

Viele Fragen nerven nicht, wir haben alle mal bei Null angefangen und haben durch vieles Fragen unser Wissen bekommen. Der @troll20 "Rene" hat ja auch wieder viele Fakten und Faktoren genannt, die es zu beachten gilt bzw. ihre Beachtung finden sollten. Was jeder Einzelne daraus macht, ist nicht mehr unsere Baustelle. 



Kamikaze schrieb:


> Also benötige ich eine Pumpe mit mind. 15k Liter/ Stunde.


Wenn der Teich etwa 30.000 Liter Volumen haben wird, würde ich schon mit mind. 15.000 evtl. auch leicht drüber also 20.000 Liter / Stunde annehmen, da man eben durch Rohr und Winkel und Bögen auf jeden Fall Reibungsverluste haben wird.



Kamikaze schrieb:


> wo wäre dann der Skimmer anzuschließen, denn der benötigt ja eine Pumpe?! Oder kann mit der Pumpe die hinter dem Filter gesetzt ist



Wie Rene schon schrieb, Skimmer und Bodenablauf mit je einen 110er Rohr anschließen und in den mechanischen Vorfilter schicken. Die Pumpe 15.000 oder 20.000 Liter / Stunde wird so auch beide Ansaugstellen nutzen.



Kamikaze schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht bei den vielen Verteilern nach dem Filter einen Druckverlust zu beachten?


Einen gewissen Druck- bzw. Reibungsverlust wird es immer geben, aber wenn Du bspw. mit 15.000 Liter / Stunde druckseitig in ein DN 110 oder gar DN 125 gehst und von dort aus mehrere Abgänge in DN 63 oder DN 75 anschließt, wird sich der Verlust vermutlich in Grenzen halten, da genügend Rohrvolumen als Auslass vorhanden scheint. Es reicht natürlich nicht 1 oder 2 Rohre, sondern es sollten dann schon 4 oder 5 Rohre werden.

Die neuralgischen Punkte kann man sich entweder ein wenig vorstellen oder man könnte auch ein kleine Bastelversion des Teichbeckens erstellen und darin mal die geplanten Einströmpunkte anschließen - etwas leichten Schmutz (feiner Vogelsand oder so) einstreuen und dann sehen, wo die Schwachstellen sind und der Sand liegen bleibt. Die Garten- & Landschaftsbauer oder Teichbauer haben dafür wahrscheinlich Planungssoftware, wo man so was nachstellen könnte. Aber wir sind hier nur ein Forum - Devise ~ Selbst ist der Mann / die Frau! Sorry, aber konkreter kann man es auf diesem Weg bestimmt nicht machen.


----------



## Kamikaze (5. Okt. 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz als Frage, hast du dich schonmal durch das Basiswissen/ Einsteiger Fragen durch gearbeitet?
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/einsteiger-fragen.64/


Ja habe ich. Und zu jedem Teichvorhaben, Problem etc. andere Antworten auch die SuFu hatte ich bemüht
Da ich über mein Vorhaben schreibe, macht es auch Sinn hierzu Lösungsvorschläge zu erarbeiten. Alles andere wäre Zeitverschwendung


----------



## Kamikaze (5. Okt. 2014)

Ich werde mal versuchen all das was ich bisher weiß inkl. einer Skizze zum Technikaufbau zu Papier zu bringen.
Was den kleinen Teich betrifft so hatte man mir beim Teichbauer gesagt, dass dieser nur in eine Art extra Kreislauf funktionieren würde, da der Durchfluss zu hoch sei und eine extreme Wasserbewegung im kleinen Teich wäre, wodurch sich die Pflanzen nicht mehr wohlfühlen sollen?
Bzgl. der Pumpe bin ich davo ausgegangen, dass die nur einen Ansaugbereich hat und nicht zwei. Ggf. wäre ja dann abermals ein Verteilerstück für Skimmer und Bodenablauf zu benutzen?
Wäre dann nicht die Pumpleistung für den Skimmer zu hoch, oder durch die Teilung von Oberfläche und Bodenablauf wieder zu gering?
Jedenfalls zeichnet sich Dank eurer Antworten nun ein genaueres Bild.
Skizze kommt in den nächsten Tagen, da sehr viel zu tun. 

Danke nochmals.

Grüße
Kamikaze


----------



## Zacky (5. Okt. 2014)

Das mit dem kleinen Teich: Wenn Du diesen kleinen Teich mit einer passenden Extra-Pumpe belieferst, sehe ich da keine Probleme. Du musst bspw. für den kleinen Teich nur 4-5tsd Liter oder gar weniger bewegen.
Wenn dein Filter in Reihe aufgebaut ist, könntest Du am Ende dort einen zusätzlichen Schacht/Behälter setzen, wo das Wasser aus dem Filter hinein läuft. In diesen Schacht stellst Du eine 15-20 tsd Liter Pumpe hinein. Diese pumpt das Wasser über eine direkte Verbindung (möglichst DN 110) gleich in das außerhalb liegende Verteilersystem. (Nach Möglichkeit nicht über Wasserlinie fördern, das zieht Volumen ab.) Über das Verteilersystem kannst Du alles anschließen, was Du magst - auch deinen kleinen Teich. Über Kugelhähne lässt sich die Wassermenge regeln. Bedenke jedoch, je mehr Abgänge Du in den Teich direkt machst, desto höher sollte evtl. die Pumpenleistung gewählt werden, damit Du auch wirklich alle Abgänge zurück in den Teich, inkl. deines Miniteiches, erreichst.


----------

